
One-Word Domains - madhukarah
https://www.oneword.domains/
======
steventey
Hey everyone! Maker of One Word Domains here. I recently launched this on
Product Hunt and got some pretty good feedback there and was looking forward
to launching it on Hacker News as well but oh well, someone did it for me

To give you guys some backstory, I was dabbling around with Flask the other
day and decided to build something that I would’ve loved to use when I was
trying to find a good name for my startup - a database of all the available
one-word domain names out there. It’s a pretty straightforward idea but
somehow I’ve never been able to find a resource like this online so I decided
to make one myself.

Also, since this is my first time building a web-app from scratch, I'd
appreciate any constructive criticism you guys have for me - don't be afraid
to tear me apart with your feedback. As of right now, here are a few features
that I am planning to add to the website:

\- A synonym feature, where you can click on each domain and it'll show you
synonyms to that domain that are available (I was actually planning to post
about OWD on Hacker News today but I was met with a few obstacles when trying
to build this feature, so I had to postpone the launch)

\- A "staff picks" section for each TLD page

\- .dev TLD page - gotta give back to the dev community!

Let me know what you guys think about these features. Also, please let me know
any suggestions that you might have that could make this better. Thanks a lot!

P.S.: Also, I'm thinking about removing domains that were purchased from the
"most popular" and "recently viewed" sections - should I do that or should I
leave them there? I'm just worried that by leaving them there it's a little
misleading - people might think it's still available.

~ Steven

~~~
lasagna_coder
This tool is pretty cool, would be helpful to see prices I guess too. A table
format would be easier to navigate. I recently found a TLD that seems
underused and has one "total" word potential (chars incl tld as a single word)
> .ge Also can I recommend putting links to other domain providers like
porkbun, their platform is super usable and prices are decent.

~~~
timbowhite
You might take a look at wee.domains [0] - it's a big table of short available
domains from the most popular TLDs. It has pricing from a variety of
registrars too.

[0] [https://wee.domains](https://wee.domains)

Disclaimer: i made it.

~~~
stevewillows
I cannot tell you how much I love tld-list and now wee. As a recovering domain
addict, I've spent an unreasonable amount of time on your sites. :)

For domain hunting, tld-list is a godsend. Thank you so much for this!

~~~
timbowhite
Cheers!

------
dhosek
They claim there's still an English word (an adjective) that's available as a
.com domain but apparently it's not possible to see what it is from their
site.

I remember back in ’99 seeing a list of English words that were still
available as .com It was short enough to read at a sitting and I was going
through it looking for potential band names. The only one I remember was
“osteoclasts.” Unfortunately, we didn’t have a hard enough sound to merit that
name.

~~~
steventey
Yeah, I've been trying to find legible and pronounceable one-word .com domains
but to no avail...the only ones I found were words like injudiciously.com or
diarrhoeic.com haha

Would appreciate some suggestions on what to do to improve on this!

~~~
lubujackson
Decent ones become available as dropped domains from time to time. The whole
dropping domain process is convoluted, gross and benefits big players, but I
have seen some decent ones fall through the cracks.

~~~
dhosek
I lost quixote.com to a missed renewal e-mail and my being too cheap to pay
the $20 fee for the expired domain thinking I could pick it up when it was
released (in hindsight, ridiculously dumb). To make things worse, it was
picked up by a Los Angeles film equipment company and for a while when I was
taking grad math classes at CSULB, I would drive past a parking lot filled
with trucks with quixote.com emblazoned on the side. It still gives me a
little indigestion to think about that.

~~~
steventey
God, that sounds awful! I'm so sorry that happened to you :(

This also goes to show how big the domain aftermarket is - perhaps next time
you could list your domains on sites like Dan.com, where they'll renew it for
you automatically and help you find buyers who are willing to pay for your
domain?

------
amberj8
The fact that you can't open any of the sub links in new tabs (1 domain left,
notify me) is just so damn frustrating. why make this as some stupid one page
app?!

~~~
steventey
I apologize for the faulty user experience - I gotta admit, the file structure
for my app is rather rudimentary, as this was my first time building a Flask
app and I didn't really put much thought into file structuring.

I'll make note of this and maybe make some changes to this in future versions
of the app. Thanks a lot for your feedback!

~~~
amberj8
I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to be too rude to you - I'm usually so polite
online the rare times I even post.. its just that there's so many damn sites
these days that do it - it totally breaks the normal/traditional browsing
experience.

Again, thanks for being so cool, I didn't mean to really direct that at you-
it was just a general "old man yells at cloud" kind of thing.

it's a great site btw, good luck with it!!

~~~
steventey
Nooo, don't need to apologize, I really appreciate the direct feedback - it's
the kind of feedback that really helps you improve the user experience for
your product after all! So yeah, thank you so much again for the feedback, and
thanks for being so encouraging! :D

------
hirundo
The only .com domain on the site is `extra-small.com`.

How is that a one word domain? Maybe two words count as one if they're extra
small.

~~~
steventey
You bring up a good point, and I've been pondering about this for a while now
- do you think I should remove all the hyphens from the domains before
querying them? Like, instead of "extra-small.com", should I be querying
"extrasmall.com" instead?

~~~
nailer
Are you the author?

If you're new to marketing: domains with a dash in them are considered seconds
rate to domains that don't have a dash.

~~~
steventey
Yes I am! And I totally get it - I'm pretty much a branding geek myself. I've
been debating whether to remove the dashes even when I first started building
the site, and this just gives me more reason to remove them from the word
list. Stay tuned for the next update! ;)

~~~
bhartzer
Yeah I wouldn’t ever use a hyphenated domain for your primary site. Ok to
register it and 301 redirect it to your site, but if you use it for your
primary site you will lose traffic to the non hyphenated version.

~~~
steventey
Gotcha! That's it then - the hyphenated sites are out! :D

------
vz8
Thanks OP.

Just picked up impartial.app - might try a just-for-fun side project and hook
it into some sort a decision making algo and/or crowd-sourced vote.

Premise: User can't decide something and must enter N possible options, then
have the app pick the winner.

Twist: The user doesn't ever define the problem, just potential choices.

a) $20,000 b) Snowball it c) Propose d) Cupertino

Impartial.app says: __________

~~~
steventey
Oooh, I love this idea! Can totally see how this could replace random number
generators and make the whole user experience - however brief it might be - 10
times as amazing! Great choice!

------
walrus01
This reminds me a bit of [http://www.taco.com](http://www.taco.com) which is
delightfully 1996 vintage design. I wonder how much money they've been offered
to sell or lease the domain for something like ubereats/doordash Mexican food
delivery.

~~~
donmcronald
And it's using Cloudflare! Hopefully it's Cloudflare --> Basement Closet. Lol.

~~~
steventey
Cloudflare for the win! :D

------
_eht
I have quite a few in this category that would probably sell. Are you
considering allowing listings?

~~~
steventey
Yes! I'm actually considering adding a "Featured Listings" section where you
can list your domains - feel free to sign up on the newsletter and I'll let
you know when it's ready! :D

------
demarq
I bought one for an app... that I haven't even started building. I feel like a
straight up squatter now :(

but seriously who is going to visit your site when the domain is name is
myawesomeapp2020.com might as well purchase the domain in advance right?

~~~
steventey
Hahaha yeah, I used to buy a bunch of domains thinking that I was gonna do
something with them only to end up letting them expire in a year :'(

But don't worry, you'll find a viable business idea/business model for it
soon, I believe in you!

~~~
demarq
when I make it I'll remember you, my first supporter!

~~~
steventey
Haha of course! Feel free to connect with me on Twitter too - would love to
keep in touch with you and see how you progress with the idea!

------
adamfaliq
Hi Steven! Nice work here and I'm really inspired by the design, especially
because this is your first web-app from scratch.

I've always wanted to learn frontend programming/ design but am intimidated by
CSS/ Bootstrap since there are too many screen sizes to take account of. Could
you recommend resources/ links to learn more about frontend design/
programming? Thank you!

~~~
steventey
Hey Adam! Thanks a lot for your kind words! And I totally get where you're
coming from - I've always been intimidated by responsive designs as well, but
then I learned about percentages and screen-size specific designs and though
the process is a little tedious, I was able to finally make my designs
responsive and conducive on different screen sizes.

As for resources, I usually refer a lot to CSS Tricks, Codepen.io, W3 Schools,
GeeksforGeeks, and good old StackOverflow when I'm building my websites. Hope
this helps! Also, feel free to reach out to me via Twitter - I would love to
keep in touch with you there!

~~~
adamfaliq
Thanks for the advice, Steven. Sure, I'll follow you on Twitter.

------
devilmoon
I think you should totally track the .it TLD, it's the Italian one but works
wonderfully for word plays in English (and if iirc I've seen a few websites
taking advantage of it). Some straightforward examples that come to mind would
be buy.it, ship.it, design.it etc., you name(.)it ;)

Edit: also, being the Italian TLD I'm guessing quite a few English words are
still available

~~~
MattGaiser
You have to be in the European Union to register one though. No more English
speaking countries in it except for Malta.

~~~
surfearth
Ireland is an English-speaking EU member nation.

------
hocuspocus
> Filter by: all alphabets

Those are letters, not alphabets.

~~~
steventey
Wait, really? I've always thought those two words were interchangeable. Should
I change it from "alphabets" to "letters" to avoid misleading users?

~~~
anamexis
Yeah - Latin, Cyrillic, and Hebrew are alphabets.

You wouldn't say "My name starts with the alphabet M."

~~~
steventey
Makes sense! I'll change it in the next version. Thanks!

------
leshow
"Staff picks": "seargent.ai"

What the heck is a "seargent"? I assume they mean "sergeant"?

~~~
steventey
Oh Christ, I can't believe I made such a stupid mistake. Gonna go fix that
now, brb!

Thanks for pointing it out btw!

------
taylorhou
Hmm I own some one to two word domains that are spelled differently (British
vs us spelling) ie: Teale.com, splitcheque.com and others like calendur.com or
ciaolongbao.com and juantons.com - all saved for the eventual day I have
enough money and time to do whatever project I had planned for them. Lol

~~~
steventey
Hahaha I know the feeling - I've had my fair share of unused domains under my
belt back in the days but I had to let go of them because of the hefty renewal
fees :'(

Hope you hold on to yours for as long as you can - or sell/lease them for a
nice profit on Dan.com!

------
throwaway12392
I don't know what dictionary they are using, but it apparently contains the
words "compaq", "msgid" and "milfhunter".

[https://www.oneword.domains/available-io-
domains](https://www.oneword.domains/available-io-domains)

~~~
steventey
Yeah it's kinda funny - I recently logged into my Google Search Console and
realized that my site has been ranking for some rather questionable keywords
like "housewives handjobs" and even "ampland", simply because the dictionary I
used has those words. :'D

------
moralestapia
I love/hate these kind of projects.

On one hand they give amazing suggestions and prove useful to small scale devs
like me and others coming here.

On the other hand, a few weeks from now most of them will be snatched by
squatters, essentially rendering them useless for small scale devs like me and
others coming here.

~~~
steventey
Hahaha, I'm sorry about this! I've come to realize how this site can be used
with malignant intent - even domain registrars could be stalking this site and
bump up the prices for domains that people have been viewing a lot. I guess I
can just hope that these things don't actually happen and that I've built a
tool that can help people find their dream domains. :')

~~~
stanislavb
Yeah, showing the number of views is against the interest of people looking
for domains.

------
lubujackson
I recommend adding .is. Recently opened up and plenty of single words
available, partially because they are only available for purchase from a few
sites - NameCheap is the best and cheapest.

~~~
steventey
Sure! Feel free to add a suggestion at the "Suggest a TLD" section on the
homepage - I'm trying to gauge which TLD is to most wanted to figure out which
one to support next. ;)

~~~
bhartzer
Look at ntldstats, you can see the most popular tlds. I’d start with the most
popular ones like .xyz and .icu with the most domain registrations.

------
ken
I think much more highly of a two- or three-word .com than a one-word
.{co,ai,io,...} These are clever but I wouldn't call them good.

~~~
steventey
Yup! As I mentioned in a previous comment, I'm thinking of training a deep
learning model on the top 10,000 startup names and use it to generate
available .com domain names that could potentially be in the format of a two-
word/three-word domains too! Not sure how feasible this is gonna be but I'm
definitely gonna give it a try!

------
anzhelika18
I love how "extra-small.com" is the only .com domain left - only goes to show
how scarce .com domains are these days :/

~~~
steventey
I know! Would love some suggestions on how to fix this though - or should I
just scrap the whole .com section altogether?

~~~
donmcronald
Maybe you could do something with 2 words that are short, easy to spell, easy
to pronounce, and memorable. I was able to register an 8 letter .com like that
(2x 4-letter words) a couple years ago.

~~~
steventey
Yup! I mentioned this in a previous comment but I'm thinking of training a
deep learning model on the top 10,000 startup names and use it to generate
available .com domain names that could potentially be in the format of a two-
word domain too! Not sure how feasible this is gonna be but I'm definitely
gonna give it a try!

------
willart4food
#RAD #MVP

Good idea, even better implementation.

~~~
steventey
Damn, thanks a lot for the praise! Glad I was able to build a tool that many
people resonated with :D

------
joelrunyon
Is there a way to list domains that fit this criteria?

~~~
steventey
What criteria are you referring to?

------
otikik
name-squatters.business

~~~
steventey
Ooof. Really hope no name-squatters misuse this tool. Please!!

------
jshawl
amusing that the domain hosting this site is a two word domain

~~~
waheoo
It's three..

~~~
progval
The TLD doesn't count

------
sharker8
Too bad this only goes to godaddy and namecheap, both of which upsell you on
whois guard privacy.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
WHOIS guard privacy has been free on Namecheap for awhile

~~~
ykevinator
Name cheap has raised prices, I switched to porkbun

------
niftylettuce
Slap Forward Email on your new domain and you've got email.

[https://forwardemail.net](https://forwardemail.net)

~~~
gpm
I just got a domain for the first time yesterday, and decided to go with
migadu.com instead.

You can forward mail to/from gmail with it basically the same, it has a very
low sending limit on the free plan (but I'm not sure if that applies to mail
forwarded from gmail), and it claims to attach a footer on the free plan (like
forwardmail.net does), but it doesn't actually seem to do so to mail forwarded
from gmail.
[https://www.migadu.com/en/guides/gmail.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/guides/gmail.html)

Meanwhile it has it's own webmail/pop3/smtp servers so it will be easy to move
away from gmail entirely in the future.

I also just really liked the tone of the website, I have a lot more confidence
in them not doing scummy things than I do in forwardmail.net not doing scummy
things (though that is just based on reading a website, not the most reliable
indicator ever).

Anyways, we will see in a few months if I think I made the right choice.

~~~
niftylettuce
There is absolutely NO footer on the free plan. Where are you getting this
information from? Are you just making false attacks to support your own
service?

I have reported you to moderators.

~~~
gpm
Perhaps I misinterpreted this line in your faq?

[https://forwardemail.net/en/faq#can-i-remove-the-via-
forward...](https://forwardemail.net/en/faq#can-i-remove-the-via-
forwardemailnet--in-gmail)

Note that the "free plan" comment was about migadu's service not your service,
migadu only ever adds text to the email on the free plan (as far as I can
tell).

PS. The link in the TOC to that line in the faq is broken, presumably because
of the extra dash before "in".

PPS. I have no relation to migadu except that I just signed up for it. The
first time I heard of it was yesterday.

